# Please read if you plan on causing more trouble here.



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

*REGULAR SIZE FULL BODY, OR LESSERS?*​
REGULAR1368.42%LESSER631.58%


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

ADMIN NOTE - CLICK HERE TO SEE FORUM RULES UPDATE

Did a search and found some threads on lessers, but didn't find any that asked the question a lot of people have asked me.
Go regular size full body, or go lesser??
I say lessers.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

How bout GRESSERS...those fantastic medium sized decoys??

*I say they work the best*, no ifs ands or buts about it!! dd:

You go ahead and tell Avery to make 'em University, but I get the credit for it.......


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Got to explain.( I own GHG elite lessers)(and elite lookers)
I can fit more lessers into my truck, same goes for trailer if you have one.
They are really unbelievable looking, when you get these out in the field you will love every cent you spent on these, it will make the extra money worth the trouble. From being golden on a sunny day, to turning a little darker, almost grayish on an overcast day. They work great.
Lighter, and you can fit 12 of them in a reg. size 6-slot bag, or since they come with bags now, just simply carry 2 bags, this is great, because you wont have to make as many trips if you must carry in.
They are deadly on every goose, these things don't just draw lessers in better, they are amazing on big geese.
Great poses, these have some really great head poses, tilted and looking at you for example, it ads to the realism of the spread.
Lower price. the lessers are about the same money as getting the hunter series, and then buying a 6-slot bag. so its worth it to upgrade and get elite.
I DONT MEAN THIS TO READ LIKE AN ADVERTISEMENT, ITS SIMPLY TO GIVE ADVANTAGES, AND REASONING BEHIND MY DECISION.
was wondering what others think, because Chad Belding, a head member of the Zink team actually prefers, and uses the lessers, and I have talked to a lot of people switching to these little buggers.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Come on now, hardcore makes lessers, and so does dave smith. I just happen to use avery and I don't like to talk about what I don't know about so I can't speak for those other two brands.


----------



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

i hunt over 10 dozen of the giant goose singles shell. You know the one that comes in a 1 pack and is about 4 feet long.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Are you serious??? The 42" shells?
Please vote, and enlighten us as to why.
Look forward to hearing what you have to say because I didn't have luck with them, but maybe its worth another look.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh! You mean members of the Zink team aren't affiliated with GHG?? Man I apologize....for a second there I thought that Fred Zink the call maker was the same Fred Zink who designed some of the GHG decoys??
:idiot:

Sorry bubba...even though a little more expensive, Dave Smith still makes THE lesser decoy of all lesser decoys....but since you say Chad Belding uses them, you can put me down for atleast 10 dozen!! O.K.??


HM


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

I know the Zink crew uses avery product, I think everyone knows that its just I can't speak about Dave Smith or Hardcore because I haven't used them.
You think they would use the decoys if they didn't like them, and if they didn't work.
Don't you think what Fred did with that company was amazing?? He really turned them around, as far as making a decoy thats very successful, and reliable. Coming from a decoy, that when it got wet lost its paint. Now if they could get some better customer service, so when something goes wrong they can rectify the problem and not just aggrevate it, that would help. 
I want to know why Dave Smith doesn't get a team together and go main stream. I really liked hardcores vid., but who knows what will happen to them now.
I think your baiting me into getting my thread banned before it really begins, but its something to discuss anyway. :stirpot:


----------



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

universitywaterfowler said:


> Are you serious??? The 42" shells?
> Please vote, and enlighten us as to why.
> Look forward to hearing what you have to say because I didn't have luck with them, but maybe its worth another look.


yep, i usually hunt the really old geese that have a hard time seeing


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Im not saying it to be an arss, because actually the guy I hunted with back in MN used these, and only these. But he only hunted when he went up to canada. He let me hunt his semi-trailer graveyard, and had 36 of these big boys in his shop, so I tried them out, and didn't have any luck. Just cool to see the different decoy selections, and to hear the reasons behind them.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Dave Smith does have a Pro-staff. However he is a true custom decoy maker, no China made decoy come close to it in realizm. They also have an awesome DVD out.

DSD's are the best decoy out there period! Now granted there pricey, however you set them up walk 20 yds away and turn around you almost shoot them. American made complete custom decoys is the way to go. I'll be getting rid of all my decoys and going DSD's over the next 2 years


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Lessers vs. greaters? So basically what you're asking is... Should diver cut 12 inch Geo tires ooor 16 inch truck tires, right? And I promise you, my Judges are definitely greater. Much greater... Than any of your decoys.

Ok, seriously now. I just walked in from the garage, we loaded my buddies decoys into the trailer with mine. He's got 18 of those FFD lessers. I put them next to a Big Foot. I put them next to a GHG looker... and of course, the one Judge(no lie, we still keep one judge in the spread at all times. It's half white cuz we sprayed it with snow and tried to use it as a snow goose decoy, yeah, well, it didn't come off very well). They are a little smaller, the beaks are stubby... That's the only difference. When you consider the fact that you can kill geese with super magnum shells just as well as standard sized dekes a lot of the time. What does the few inches of difference between a lesser and a standard really do in the gooses eyes? Nothing. Their depth perception is not sharp enough to differentiate. So if I were a GHG guy, I don't think I'd get too bubbley over a new line of decoys because they have stubby little beaks.

Greaters, lessers, it honestly doesn't matter as far as decoying geese goes. If you really want to let a flock of birds know what your decoys are supposed to be representing, just make the appropriate sounds at them on your call. I don't mean to rain on anyone's parade, they probably don't agree with me anyways. On the up side I will say that them being smaller sure is handy when you're limited on space.

P.S. Good idea Hatchet, I give Avery 2 years to come out with a new size that we've never seen before.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Your right, they are just as good as the reg. size.
So advantage lesser...... Smaller size lets you pack more into a smaller space, and is lighter. Makes it easier to carry more if you have to pack in.

Dave smith really does a good job on his website of making those decoys look awesome, I might have to buy his video to check them out. Might even have to order 4 lessers, and check out how the paint holds up, see how they actually look in the field, and give them a good look over.

Thanks for the replies and votes so far.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Seems like a personal opinion deal to me.. If you think size matters. The greater dekes are definately more visable. We've picked up some lessers as the latest addition to our spread.

The way I see it is you dont need many dekes for early season (greaters) and once I start needing bigger spreads its usually for lessers anyways + I have no doubt that big honks will not think twice about decoying into "lesser" decoys.

Might as well save the money although I will make sure to have some of the bigger ones just for the variety of poses and early season.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

my two cents on this matter is this. I like the looks of the lessers more then the hunter or pro-grade series ghg. I just think the lessers look more astetically (sp) pleasing. I think they look alot closer in size/shape to a real goose, and I love the detail on the lessers, but to each there own. They both do the trick. I got 1 dozen of them right now and am planning on adding another 2 dozen by regular season. Just love the way I can get a dozen of them into a 6 slot bag. :beer:


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

USA, I am after personal opinions, I want to hear what everyone has to say, and why they think there spread is great.
I think sometime this fall we may have to get our crews together, and do some hunting, I will show you the big geese have no problems with these littler decoys. 
Have you had this problem with your lessers?
Plus it's fun to go out every now and then with a bunch of guys and really pound some of the bigger flocks.
Thanks again for the replies gentlemen


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

University, If you want my true opinion....here it is:

1. Dave Smith Lesser Decoys are an investment.... Like any custom decoy, they have custom poses, are hand vs. machine made, and everything is done the SAME WAY EVERY TIME with quality materials, which lends itself to a consistent, well made, proven product. SERVICE...an undisputed industry leader in this department. A custom decoy deserves custom decoy treatment, which means you take care of it.

2. Hardcore decoys....their original stuff was closer to Dave Smith quality because they were a small operation with more custom practices, and great customer service. The business was sold to Tinks 69, which lowered the mfg standard (and price) of the product. Original hardcore decoys are still in demand, but you won't find many of them, and the new stuff speaks for itself when you examine it in the store....word is production will move to China this next year, so we'll see how well the Chinese do with the decoys. The CS dept at Tinks is great when I had to use them, courteous, prompt, problem solved. Sad to see 'em move overseas, but if it means a better product, I can't complain

3. Avery GHG lesser decoy hunter or ffd..... most popular option because of the price, and the name. Pro staffers are everywhere, and the big names in the Avery crew get NEW DECOYS each season GUARANTEED. Avery even has an outfitter pricing program that is 15% BELOW dealer cost. Their point is market saturation, mags, tv, pro-staffer appearances, beanies, hoodies, video, ghg this, ghg that....IT'S EVERYWHERE you go!! They don't need a current website, or even a mildly good customer service department because there are too many people like you that think they are the greatest thing since cheeto flavored farts.

4. G&H has a new lesser fullbody decoy out, but I have not tried it. If it follows the same G&H quality standard they will work great.

5. Also bigfoot had a rumor awhile back about a lesser bigfoot decoy?? Who knows??

:huh:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

People are always asking this question over and over...

Lessers are they going to mess up my goose hunting if i have them in my Full body spread. Answer No, all geese arent the same size. You can kill geese over a pure lesser spread as you can over a pure big FB spread. Its like asking if you use magnum shells or standards if your still going to kill geese answer yes again.

The lessers are actually an awesome little decoy. Its all personal preference for most people.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

universitywaterfowler said:


> USA, I am after personal opinions, I want to hear what everyone has to say, and why they think there spread is great.
> I think sometime this fall we may have to get our crews together, and do some hunting, I will show you the big geese have no problems with these littler decoys.
> Have you had this problem with your lessers?
> Plus it's fun to go out every now and then with a bunch of guys and really pound some of the bigger flocks.
> Thanks again for the replies gentlemen


I was confused by your response so I went back and read my post...

I forgot the "not" when typing "I have no doubt that honkers will (not!) think twice while decoying into lesser decoys."

Basically the only upside I see to the bigger decoys is possibly better visablity from a distance and the different poses (looker especially). The majority of my purchases from now on will be lessers, and I will probably have 2-3 doz lessers in my spread saturday morning.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Yes thats why I have the lookers. Also going to get some full body sleepers.
And I don't think Avery is the greatest thing to hit the planet since the first sunrise. I talk about them because they are the greatest decoy I have to date used. Like I said many times, Because I have not used Hardcore, or Dave Smith I will not talk about them, so its not that I think they are a bad, it would quite frankly be disrespectful of me to talk about them in a bad way. Would show ignorance to speak about them even in a good way if I really didn't know them.
I don't know how many of you have trailers, however those of you that don't, wouldn't you like to use the lesser, so you could fit more in the bed of your truck??? This is the main reason I went with these little guys, its not that I think lessers work better then regulars.
Anyway HM, you made a very good point there, thank you very much for the honesty. Thanks to the rest of ya too.
Keep going with the responses.
I look forward to testing some of Daves decoys out.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

No problem dude....thanks for bein' a good sport. The world would be a terrible place if there were but only one decoy company!!! That's what makes hunting so much fun, is fart'n around with all the stuff...when you've used it all or most of all of it....you get to have some favorites, and some not so favorites.... I will be curious to see what you think of the 'smiths if you end up getting some...I bet you likey long time!!

HM


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I own/ have owned averys, bigfoots, HC's, and higdons and I cant say Ive really noticed a big difference between goose reactions... What stands out on how I feel about a brand is how much BS you have to put up with in using them.

In that aspect I really like foots and higdons, yet as of right now we're running a mostly avery spread  even the hardcores have avery motion systems..


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

yea


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

university, no one gives a $%&& go to class get a job something, is nodakoutdoors all u do, im sure u will come up with some smart wit comment, but i dont check nodakou 24 times a day like u so have fun.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

People wanted to know why I like avery so I tell them.
Simple.
Don't have to read it if you don't want.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

University....if Fred is the lovely guy you says he is and gives as much of a $hit as you says he does, then why don't you give him a clue that he and his conglomerate could have the nuts on the decoy market 4-ever if they just treated EVERYONE like that. Maybe spend a little more cash on quality, a little less on chinsy slackjawing, and ensuring that EVERYBODY is happy, not just the people that have the time to listen to a sales pitch at the shows. He's good at what he does...selling his calls and selling his decoys, this is after-all how he makes his living. All else aside I know you'll get more a$$-pats on the Avery forum than you'll get from me fo sho.....
:eyeroll:


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Don't need any a$$ pats, he didn't sell me anything, and didn't even try.
I haven't had a problem with Averys customer service, if I did believe me I would write to him. 
I have talked to Clay, and he asked me if I had any suggestions about what they could improve on the videos. 
I said create a main menu, and put all the talking, dancing, crazy stuff etc... in a bonus menu. among other suggestions.

So could the people voting please elaborate on the vote.
Would be nice to hear your suggestions, opinions, and just your general point of view.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I watched Stahl's Fowl Pursuit 2 the other night and thought it was great that they listed the brands of the decoys, calls, and blinds they used before each hunt. Their spread was literally 4-5 different brands of decoys from HC's to Higdons. The sizes all vary a little bit, and it obviously made no difference. I think people give geese too much credit for scrutinizing their decoys. I am not saying geese are stupid, but I don't think they could tell the difference between a bigfoot and an avery at 10 yards, let alone 100 yards. If you are on the x with realistic decoy placement, concealed, stay still, and can sound like a goose you will be able to kill a lot of geese over just about any decoy, especially Judges :lol: . For me, durability of the decoy is my biggest concern. If I am going to spend big bucks on decoys, I want them to last for more than a season or two.

University, to answer your question, if you are looking to get the most out of your trailer space, than I say go with the lessers. I don't think you will ever have a hunt where you will say "If I only had full size honker decoys I would have shot more birds."


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

jwdinius1 said:


> university, no one gives a $%&& go to class get a job something, is nodakoutdoors all u do, im sure u will come up with some smart wit comment, but i dont check nodakou 24 times a day like u so have fun.


I will never warn again for garbage like this.

If UW and Hatchetman fight on one more thread you're both gone. How many in the last week alone?

I AM SICK AND TIRED OF GUYS BEING HOSTILE. I'm locking this thread and sticking it at the top as an example.

NO MORE WARNINGS FOR ANYONE. I'm tired of getting complaints from members and I'm sick of reading it. The ax is falling this week - NO MORE. HUNTING IS SUPPOSED TO BE FUN - QUIT MAKING IT THE OPPOSITE.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html

LOCKED


----------

